
The origins of chroot() - jsnell
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/unix/ChrootHistory
======
xg15
That's an interesting tidbit. Though, with the last paragraph, I wonder how
canonical paths worked when you have directories "above" the root.

~~~
xj9
You don't. A correct `chroot()` implementation shouldn't let you access paths
that aren't below the new `/`.

~~~
smoyer
My recollection of chroot in the late '90s is that it didn't provide a jail.

~~~
tsotha
Must of been OS dependent. When I was doing bootp stuff in the mid '90s the
whole point of chroot was the jail.

------
lamontcg
One of the old security scanners (SATAN/SAINT or COPS maybe?) would test and
report if your chroot was vulnerable to `cd ..`.

~~~
mzs
That's why for a while people would use fsdb to point .. to . instead.

------
arielby
chroot was always intended to allow running processes picky about their system
environment.

